# installation automatique macos



## thedarkmoon (4 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, jutilise un mac mini M1 mis a disposition pour des utilisateurs. Chaque fin de journée j'aimerai pouvoir faire un wipe ou une nouvelle installation sans avoir a faire des cliques manuels. Tout serait automatisé. Airiez vous une idée de comment proceder via ssh, ... ?
Cordialement,
Olivier


----------



## baron (5 Décembre 2022)

Tu as la commande Effacer contenu et réglages qui fait cela très bien : 





						Effacer le contenu de votre Mac et restaurer ses réglages par défaut
					

Utilisez l’option « Effacer contenu et réglages » pour effacer rapidement et en toute sécurité l’ensemble de vos réglages, données et apps, tout en conservant le système d’exploitation actuellement installé.



					support.apple.com
				




Resterait juste à automatiser cela…


----------



## thedarkmoon (5 Décembre 2022)

Oui justement tout est la comment le faire avec une ligne de commande ssh et surtout une fois fois au lancement du mac eviter tout les ecrans manuels ? J'ai des lignes de commandes mais a chaque fois apres le redemarrage j'ai tous les ecrans mac ...


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2022)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser le compte invité ? Tout est effacé quand tu fermes la session.


----------



## thedarkmoon (5 Décembre 2022)

une fois le mac wiper j'ai besoin de récupérer la main en mode admin pour recréer un utilisateur avec des droits pour installer app et paramétrage , comme la prise de main a distance...


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2022)

thedarkmoon a dit:


> une fois le mac wiper j'ai besoin de récupérer la main en mode admin pour recréer un utilisateur avec des droits pour installer app et paramétrage , comme la prise de main a distance...


Est-ce que les logiciels changent en fonction de l'utilisateur ? Du moins, est-ce que tu connais tous les logiciels qui serviront ?


----------



## thedarkmoon (6 Décembre 2022)

que parsec. pour le reste c'est tout par defaut et activation du vnc


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2022)

Regarde de très près le logiciel DeepFreeze, une fois qu'une version de macOS est bien réglée avec les logiciels idoines, il suffit de freezer _(geler)_ la partition et c'est tout. Si un utilisateur lambda travaille 4 heures le matin et que ce Mac mini doit resservir dans l'après-midi, un simple redémarrage supprimera tout ce qui a été fait par l'ancien utilisateur. Par contre, aucune idée si cela pourrait aller avec VNC... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/remote-desktop/apdbed09830/mac


----------



## thedarkmoon (6 Décembre 2022)

Merci pour le conseil je regarde.


----------

